# 1 fehlendes Kochrezept(Buch)



## zankljer (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

wie ihr auf den Screenshot sehen könnt,fehlt mir noch ein einziges Kochrezept.
Da es nicht irgendeines ist, wollte ich nachfragen wer auf dem Server Dethecus dieses noch zufällig auf seiner Bank rumliegen hat.

Somit hätte ich dann alle Rezepte was es auf Allianz/Hordeseite gibt.

Gruß Power


----------



## Cadalin (16. Juni 2008)

Ist seelengebundenund bekommt man bei der Kochquest als random


----------



## zankljer (16. Juni 2008)

Das sehe ich aber anders.

Dirges


Gruß Power


----------



## Sleepysimon (19. Juni 2008)

Kann man die Quest noch machen ? =)

Wenn ja warum machst du sie nicht einfach ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredith (19. Juni 2008)

Ähm, die Quest ist immer noch machbar, dauert halt nur so 100 Stunden und mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist ein Rezept aus der AQ Öffnungsreihe. Startet in Silithus, kurzes Rennen nach Tanaris und wieder zurück. Dann einmal BWL den dritten Boss legen, dafür braucht man schon 15 Leute auf 70 (für den 2., der ist schwieriger). BWL ist ein Pre BC Raidinstanz, ein kleines Vorquest ist notwendig, das geht aber in 20 Minuten mit den 15 Leuten.

Danach kommt der schönste Teil. Man brauch ca. 42.000 Silithidenitems, die kann man erst looten, wenn man die Quest gemacht hat (gibt noch eine Möglichkeit, dauert aber ähnlich lang und bringt die Quest nicht weiter). Zweck ist die Fraktion Brut Nozdormus auf Neutral zu bringen und zwar von hasserfüllt (36K) und unfreundlich (6k).
Ein Mob - und die sind 61 Elite mit so 8-10k HP - droppt 1-3 davon. 1 Teil entspricht 1 Ruf, wird aber immer in 200er Stacks abgegeben, für je 200 Ruf. Vielleicht wurde da was geändert, glaubs aber nicht.

Aber dann geht der Spaß weiter...  Früher haben da ganze Server geholfen, das Kochrezept war da nur Mittel, nicht Zweck.
Es folgt eine Questreihe durch die ganze alte Pre BC Welt, Onyxia, Molten Core etc.

Bei uns auf dem Server hats einer gemacht und das Rezept noch vor 2.4 für über 5k Gold verkauft. 

Ob dir das Füllen dieser Lücke den Aufwand wert ist, weiß ich nicht. Rechne mal mit 125-150 Stunden.


----------



## Sleepysimon (19. Juni 2008)

Meredith schrieb:


> Ähm, die Quest ist immer noch machbar, dauert halt nur so 100 Stunden und mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Somit wäre meine Frage beantwortet danke xD


----------



## Taranel (23. Juni 2008)

Meredith schrieb:


> Ähm, die Quest ist immer noch machbar, dauert halt nur so 100 Stunden und mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol???

Die Quest um an das Rezept zu kommen ist eine 4 Teilige Quest Reihe, und man muss in KEINE Raid Instanz, ich weiß ja nicht bei welcher Quest du bist, aber definitiv nicht bei der Für Dirges abgefahrene Chimaerokkoteletts.

So dann hier mal die korrekte Auflösung:

Die Quest-Reihe startet bei Narain Pfauentraum (66:19) in Tanaris, ihr werdet zu Dirge Schnetzelhack nach Gadgetzan geschickt. Dirge schickt euch nun nach Feralas auf die Insel des Schreckens, dort müsst ihr nun Lakmaerans Kadaver sowie 20 Chimaeroklenden besorgen (Achtung diese Quest ist mit Schlachtzug gekennzeichnet, habe sie selbst noch nicht mit 70 ausprobiert). Habt ihr dies erledigt verlangt Dirge von euch 20 Einheiten Goblinraketentreibstoff und 20 Einheiten Tiefsteinsalz. Sobald ihr nun wieder bei Dirge auftaucht bekommt ihr das Rezept: Dirges abgefahrene Chimaerokkoteletts. Nun gibt er euch noch eine Quest die euch wieder zum Ausgangspunkt bringt.

So das wars, so gehts und nicht anders.


MfG


----------



## Meredith (23. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, was der Kerl über mir geraucht hat, aber es ist auf jeden Fall keine Standard-Quest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Relativ einfach an diese Quest ist man vor BC gekommen, als man in AQ 40 und teilweise in AQ20 Ruf für die Brut Nozdormus bekommen hat.
Da der TE aber laut Armory dort noch 990/36.000k Hasserfüllt hat, wird er die Questreihe wohl noch nicht gemacht haben.

Wenn man diesen Ruf-Teil der Quest fertig hat, splittet sich das Ganze nach einem kurzen Intermezzo in 3 Teile auf. In einem dieser Teil spielt dieses Rezept dann eine Rolle. Diese 4 Quests sind dort vielleicht ein untergeordneter Teil, aber dennoch erst erreichbar, wenn man die diversen Vorquest im Raid erledigt hat.

Habe aber keine Lust nun die unzähligen Links dafür rauszusuchen, einfach mal nach "AQ Öffnung Quest" suchen.


----------



## Rudi TD (23. Juni 2008)

Taranel schrieb:


> lol???
> 
> Die Quest um an das Rezept zu kommen ist eine 4 Teilige Quest Reihe, und man muss in KEINE Raid Instanz, ich weiß ja nicht bei welcher Quest du bist, aber definitiv nicht bei der Für Dirges abgefahrene Chimaerokkoteletts.
> 
> ...



Das ist leider falsch, man muss den Teil machen den "Meredith" schon beschrieben hat, ansonsten kann man die QUest gar nicht annehmen.
Du kannst bei der BT Vorquest ja auch nicht nur den Mittelteil machen weil du eine der Questbelohnungen willst.


----------



## Taranel (23. Juni 2008)

Hmm dann Sorry,

dann hat mir nen Kollege falsche Info´s gegeben, gibt morgen gleich mal ne Riffel.


MfG


----------



## Flash Shock (24. Juni 2008)

Sry mit pre BC rezepten kenn ich mich nich so aus, kansnte mir vlt iwann ingame was erklären? ich wsper dich dann ma ^^


----------



## Meredith (24. Juni 2008)

Pre PC Kochrezepte waren nicht so kompliziert, das einzige spezielle ist dieses.
Es gibt halt diverse, die nur eine Fraktion durch eine Quest kriegen kann, da muss man mal ins neutrale AH schauen oder auf PVE-Server einen Level 1 Char auf der anderen Seite erstellen und dort handeln. Das Deviat-Supreme gibt es fast nur bei der Horde, da es nur im Brachland droppt und sich Allianzer dort nur selten aufhalten.


----------

